# Oktober Noisefest tonight, Bristol



## cyberfairy (Oct 15, 2005)

Does anyone fancy coming to see Army Of Flying Robots, the Dead Sea Fucking Scrolls and a few other scarey thrash metal bands at the Junction tonight? Not normally my kind of thing but gonna be there and it's only four quid to get in....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2005)

heh mebbe 

that easy g might be up for it, he has a taste for appalling, loud, tuneless 'music'


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 15, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> heh mebbe
> 
> that easy g might be up for it, he has a taste for appalling, loud, tuneless 'music'


GWAN!!!! there might be a cd of nice tuneful music with beats in it there for you....Crash The Pose and Hangover Heart Attack, yes, THE Hangover Heart Attack will also be 'playing'....eight till 11....have a feeling it's all going to make atari teenage riot sound like westlife and my ears will bleed and there will be skinny alienated twitching youths in baggy pvc


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2005)

well that was... a experience 

i liked the second band - short, fast, tight, loud - but not keen on most of the others (though the fourth one's last song was alright, they got a bit of a funk on  prog thrash)

i forgot to bring your bootleg/mashup cd's though


----------



## inks (Oct 17, 2005)

Prog thrash?

That sounds awful.


----------



## easy g (Oct 17, 2005)

inks said:
			
		

> Prog thrash?
> 
> That sounds awful.



philistine 

would liked to have gone but money situation is awful

...turns out I know one of the guys that put on the Noisefest gig the week before (he's in Tractor), we used to be in a band together about 14 years ago


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> ...turns out I know one of the guys that put on the Noisefest gig the week before (he's in Tractor), we used to be in a band together about 14 years ago



like, awesome!









sorry to hear about the other though chap, fancy meeting up for a brew some time though?


----------



## easy g (Oct 17, 2005)

definitely...
just pm'd you my 'details' 

and fyi it wasn't a metal band


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 17, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> and fyi it wasn't a metal band



_Disco?_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)




----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> well that was... a experience
> 
> i liked the second band - short, fast, tight, loud - but not keen on most of the others (though the fourth one's last song was alright, they got a bit of a funk on  prog thrash)
> 
> i forgot to bring your bootleg/mashup cd's though


cheers for coming! my ears are still bleeding........and you have the choice between instant (well soon posted) gratification of not brilliant quality cdrs from me or waiting until i can steal some better quality ones to record on....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 17, 2005)

i can wait - stolen cd's always taste better


----------



## easy g (Oct 18, 2005)

if i have/had some cash I'd be up for Saturdays Noisefest (including Fruit of the Doom )

(oh...and spots and krs....yr both on _the list _now  )


----------



## easy g (Oct 20, 2005)

here's Saturday's details



> Noise Annoys & Fact Fans Present
> Oktober Noisefest Part 3
> 
> The Junction, Stokes Croft
> ...


----------



## frenzbob (Oct 20, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> well that was... a experience
> 
> i liked the second band - short, fast, tight, loud - but not keen on most of the others (though the fourth one's last song was alright, they got a bit of a funk on  prog thrash)
> 
> i forgot to bring your bootleg/mashup cd's though



That was Thread, was a nice 'break' to the rest of the night, it was all one song by the way! Prog punk metal anyone?


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 20, 2005)

Yay!  Frenzbob! Long time no see - how's it going mate?


----------



## frenzbob (Oct 20, 2005)

Evening! Not too bad at all (now) things are finally settled here, been close to bankruptcy a couple of times (me and a/d's reunited!    ) but pulled out of it. Just been reading the thread on Stokes Croft re alcohol/junkies etc etc, hmmm, methinks will have to get my teeth into that at some point being on the frontline as it were!


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 20, 2005)

Cool.  I'm glad to hear things are working out down there now.  Must get a few Urbanites together for a visit on one of your quieter nights.  

Asgard and the cats send their regards.  (The rabbits unfortunately passed away earlier this year.)


----------



## frenzbob (Oct 20, 2005)

Awww that's a shame, often look up at stab towers and think of the rabbits running around up there    Cheers to Asgard and the cats!   

Well quiet nights it depends what week, we're here at the moment - http://www.myspace.com/thejunctionbristol - there will be a website soon but (nearly) all the gigs are up on there, few more to put up tomorrow!   

Website's been put on hold as we didn't know if we'd get through this first year and Sharon's been very ill so has been a tad taxing (bang head against the wall smilie)


----------



## easy g (Oct 21, 2005)

hello frenzbob...you don't know me (Bristol newbie) but I'm sure I'll get to the Junction soon..

if I had the ££ I'd probably go tomorrow but ne'er mind 



> Prog punk metal anyone?


sounds right up my alley


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 21, 2005)

frenzbob said:
			
		

> Well quiet nights it depends what week, we're here at the moment - http://www.myspace.com/thejunctionbristol


Cool site, LOL! 





> The Junction has 49 friends.


----------



## frenzbob (Oct 22, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> hello frenzbob...you don't know me (Bristol newbie) but I'm sure I'll get to the Junction soon..
> 
> if I had the ££ I'd probably go tomorrow but ne'er mind



Well we'll be here at least for the next five years, After that maybe a wine bar if this area is gentrified, we'll be making a sharp exit if that happens


----------

